# What to see around Blackpool?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I know dont laugh. On a whim we have decided to go to Blackpool for a few days tomorrow to see the illuminations get switched on. We havent been for years. I went as a child for my summer holidays and its not really our kind of place but thought it might be a laugh and a trip down memory lane.

so once we have got board with the ice cream, fish and chips and kiss me quick hats whats worth seeing in the area?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

The roads out?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry see this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-90768-blackpool.html

Olley


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Pepsi Max!! Ride at the fun fair,its for,"They Who Dare". Go on,force yourselves,your worth it!.
Jented.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: policeman :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The blue road signs saying " M6 "


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi Barry see this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-90768-blackpool.html
> 
> Olley


Thanks. Perfect.

Poor old Blackpool! Me thinks some of you are not big fans!

I have no idea why we are going but then thats the good thing about having a motorhome. Go where you like and if its rubbish move on!

Might go to Chester after Blackpool or the Lakes, who knows!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

lifestyle said:


> The :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: policeman :roll: :roll:
> 
> Les


Do they still have that :?:

Can remember years ago rolling about laughing watching that.

Mind you that was in the days of the waltzer, the Mouse, the House of Mirrors and the Haunted House. :roll: :roll:

Milly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I often wonder if its a good idea to re-visit childhood holiday places. In the 60's and 70's it was either Blackpool or Scarborough for us and a few years ago we went to Scarborough and Peasholm Park. There used to be some small landscaped ponds where kids would paddle and play all day and sail those little toy sailing yachts. I would play all day in there with my little yacht. When we went back there was a shopping trolley in the middle of it and not a child and yacht in sight. Even the tree walk in the middle with the toy fair at the top had gone. It made me really sad.

Still in a hour or two we will be on our way! wish us luck!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Blackpool is more MH friendly than most other seaside towns. Although you cant park on the front in a MH you can park free on many of the backstreets south of the pleasure beach and ther are carparks without heigt restrictions.

The pleasure beach has some offers on at the moment so check online before you go..

There is also a nice cycling path along the front.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Blackpool is what it is - take it or leave it!! Lytham is lovely and you can park on the back roads with just a short walk into town. Or come and have a cup of tea with me in Southport


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*lived there for 18 years*

Still can't find any place worth visiting........actually, not strictly true - the sea-life centre under the tower is brilliant. The whole of the Fylde coast is particularly unfriendly to motorhomes in my opinion but as a previous post states, you can park on some the pokey back streets rather than the sea front (but usually not the car parks).
Lytham is nice with a green area on the seafront and a pleasant village centre. St Annes is a dying town if the number of charity shops on the high st is anything to go by. 
If you're an adrenaline junkie, and like the odd near-death experience, there's always the pleasure beach. 
If you like seeing the odd slice of life (and, again, you enjoy near death experiences), you can always try out the night life and rub shoulders with the stag and hen night set. I recommend setting up camp around the manchester pub by central pier where you'll find a large number of Police vans packed with drunken revellers from about 8:00pm onward. 
As a small post script, when I did live there, Blackpool was reputed to have the smallest sewerage outflow pipe in Europe - this is why for my formative years and despite living only 200 yards from the beach, I only went down there a half dozen times . I think it may have been cleaned up since then but the notion still lingers.
As you might imagine, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Blackpool put the tacky into ubertack but it's fun and the CC site is very good (one of the few you can get into midweek) Massive redevelopment going on at the moment. Just enjoy


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Avatar*

Brilliant Avatar, Autoquest. 8O


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> I and a few years ago we went to Scarborough and Peasholm Park.
> Still in a hour or two we will be on our way! wish us luck!


Been there and done that - didnt it have fairy lights in the park after dark?

Good luck - at least you seem to have good weather for the weekend.

Give us a pip as you pass (near Botany Bay on M61)

Milly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Blackpool Update*

If anyones really interested here is how it went (so far)

Got here just after lunch, little CL just out of town.

Took the bike into Blackpool and it was packed. The main reason we went was for the switch on of the lights and concert. The whole place was heaving and all I can say is Im glad I never had kids (not that I would have taken them here) but everything is so expensive. At the risk of sounding like a snob I have no idea how these people can afford to come here! Pleasure beach was £5 just to walk around and not go on anything or £30 for a adult pass, £25 for kids and that doesnt include the major rides! Even a crappy air gun shoot up on the pier was a fiver.

We had a good rake around and in the end the only money we spent was a fiver on Fish and Chips at Fleetwood!

The lights switch on was a major event with a pre switch on concert with the likes of Alicia Dixon, Olly Murs, Russell Watson and a few others with the lights being switched on by Robbie Williams at 9pm. We couldnt get in the main arena of course but we were outside on the Prom where there were two huge areas set up with massive screens to watch the action. It was all free and it was supprisingly a great atmosphere. I expected to see drunks all over but it just wasnt like that. A few people were having a drink but it was almost like a festival feeling.

Afterwards we spent ages weaving through the throng on the bike up and down the entire length of the lights.

One day was enough though! Off to Kirkham Market and Lytham today and then either the Lakes or Chester.

Cheers
BD


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

Thanks for the report. It all sounds like you had a good time. We went there earlier this year whist we were visiting friends near Preston. During the day, when there aren't many people around, you see the sad sight of Blackpool looking very 'tired'. Not for us, I'm afraid.

Lytham is supposed to be much nicer.

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We use to go regularly to Blackpool up to about 12 years ago, To the Zoo, tram rides, pleasure beach, illuminations.

But I always felt it was full off drunken youths and gangs of girls with skirts up to expectations 8O.

Not for us anymore (I must be getting old )  

(Just my opinion ) :wink: 

Now where's my pipe & slippers :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not for us either normally. You would normally find us up a mountain or as far away from noise and tat as possible but we just fancied a trip down memory lane and a change. I have to say though considering there were probably 100000 people floating around at the events last night the behaviour was generally very good. We had left by 11pm though so it maybe hadnt kicked off by then!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well 2 nights was enough. We legged it at lunchtime 150 miles from west coast to east. Now on a lovely little quiet CL at Flamborough head. £6 per night! smashing!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A mate sat behind my left ear just said that if you go in any of the pubs along the front don;t stand still for more than a few seconds because the carpets are so sticky you will become stuck.

Ballroom dancing, illuminations, fish and chips, ride on an old tram, buy a ton of fishermane friends then go home. Try Fleetwood.

C.


----------

